# ECM synchronika (changed colour)



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

When I ordered the Synchronika, I had no idea that anthracite (Black) finish was an option. I only saw pictures of the black version once I had received my regular SS version.

I'm happy with my Synchronika. Being still newish, I take great joy in keeping it looking new.

But in the back of my mind, everyday I'm kicking myself for not diving deeper into the internet to fully know my options. Stainless steel is shiny and beautiful, but a real handful to keep it streaks and smudge free. Being a clean-freak, I spend too much time polishing my machine after every use.. My wife thought I'd gone crazy.

Yesterday I dismantled my Grouphead for thorough greasing, and while I was at it, I was super scared of scratching my spotless SS and chrome finish. I decided enough is enough,so decided to wrap it.

Took the panels off, drove to Honda dealer across the street and asked them to wrap it for me. Here is the transformation.

Nearly identical finish to the frame (in anthracite from factory)

But here's the best part.... It cost me $8 and 20 minutes of waiting. Plus I now have far less surface area to keep polished, AND it provides scratch protection!

Going to be a bit of a hassle, but if I were to remove the Grouphead, steam and hot water wand off, I could take the front panel and have that covered too. I won't be scared of channelling if I do so...

Should I, or leave the front shiny?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh.. While I'm at it, here's my latest set up


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

@u2jewel that looks immense. Personally I'd leave the front SS for contrast.

What made you go with the ECM out of interest?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Love it! Yes, leave the front shiny!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

ATZ said:


> @u2jewel that looks immense. Personally I'd leave the front SS for contrast.
> 
> What made you go with the ECM out of interest?


Thanks!

I'm living in Vietnam at the moment, and that had a partial influential role in the decision making.

If I was back in the UK, then repairs would not have been right at the top of the list of factors and priorities.

Having scoured the web, reading everything and watching everything, even though it was marginal, I came to the conclusion that ECM and Profitec stood out in internal design, component quality, layout, and less incidences of malfunctions.

It is a matter of time before I need to replace something internally; in which case, no one locally can repair the machine for me. Ease of access, clean and logical layout kind of won me over.

At first, during the research phase, Rocket was in the lead. Partly because my knowledge of the internals of the espresso machine was still inadequate at the time, but when I saw the inside, I thought "wow! It's like a jungle of copper pipes and wires.." Same for Quickmill and Izzo.. Then I saw ECM.

I wanted a shiny stainless steel machine (contrary to what I did today!) which was an E61. To me, it screamed classic espresso!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah leave it shiney - nice contrast!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks excellent!


----------



## maliziasm (Nov 16, 2017)

Leave it shiny it looks great!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lime green so as to not feel the odd one out.....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mines_abeer said:


> Lime green so as to not feel the odd one out.....


& a fluorescent orange drip tray so your cups don't scratch it.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

I was the same as you @u2jewel. When i saw inside my Mechanica it bought a smile to my face.


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

That looks awesome! Having the panel around the bottom of the drip tray keeps was a nice touch. But I think I'm with everyone else - I'd keep the front shiny. Saying that, I'd love to see what it looked like if you did have it covered...


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Inglorious Alf said:


> That looks awesome! Having the panel around the bottom of the drip tray keeps was a nice touch. But I think I'm with everyone else - I'd keep the front shiny. Saying that, I'd love to see what it looked like if you did have it covered...


Thanks!

Yes, the drip tray is where it is most exposed to abrasion. During the summer, I was pulling shots into glasses; with the bottom being smooth, until a few weeks ago it still looked brand new. Come autumn, more hot drinks (thus use of ceramics) which have a rough bottom acting like sandpaper. So I thought why not?

While I had the side /rear panels off, my intention was to take the front off too, but a few factors like a) I wanted the machine up and running that evening, b) I've had the guys wrap my motorbike before, but wasn't sure about stainless steel and their ability to do it well, and whether it would adhere properly.. A test run to see how it goes, with the intention being this an interim state. Along with everyone else, I've grown fond of this looks 

The material used is just like those protective sheets (the white plastic with blue prints) on panels upon delivery when new. It's tough, stretchy and easily affordable and applicable. Just a hair dryer to stretch out the wrinkles, and a sharp razor to cut the edges and burst those small bubbles!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I think this was the picture I saw on the web that got me going..


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks fantastic. I have a Sage Dual Boiler. I ordered black for two reasons - easier to keep looking like new and, in black, it was significantly cheaper than the silver version. Matches my kitchen better too... win-win-win. I do love those classic looking European machines in silver(wonderful) but I know I'd scratch them and be continually wiping fingerprint / splash marks off - so went for black. So far, so good.


----------



## CrocodileJock (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks great wrapped... But leave the front shiny for contrast imho


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Love that finish you've currently achieved, I'd be a bit wary of it's longevity, probably no problem on the sides, but the front with perhaps more localised heat it may bubble or discolour.

All that said if you did it (Nothing lost) and with the passage of time it suffered you can remove it and still have the former .... go on try it ... you won't be happy till you have.

Jon.


----------



## Darkshin (Aug 8, 2019)

What did you ever decide to do? Did you ever get the front done?


----------

